# Cookbooks



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I searched for the older thread about recommended books, but could not find it, so I will start this one. I just found the most wonderful cookbook and would like to recommend it for those who like really older homecooking recipes. I bet you TrueBlue knows this book. It is called The Cotton Country Collection by the Jr. League of Monroe LA...I got the latest printing, but would love to have one of the earlier 5 - 10th printing editions. It is definitely a homecooking collection..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You might find an earlier printing on Ebay or Amazon.

I just checked out some cookbooks today from the library, salsa and soups and a few other random mixed ones..one from that famous mexican food chef..

I like trying new recipes 

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I love cookbooks too. I checked Amazon and found a 17th printing one...the new ones are in the 20th printing. Same book but the artwork in it is bad from all the copying. I guess I just love books. My children are getting me a Kindle for Christmas, but I don't know if I want recipes on a Kindle...:biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh I love cook books!!!!! I think I'm a bit werid I like some pictures of the finished product!!! I went to cooking school in France years ago...so I cook lots of things but my best is East Indian and Northern at that (Northern is not as spicy just flavorful). I did not learn that in school but I did learn good skills to observe and copy. I lived in India for 21 yrs. I love the old books!!!!! The recipes are really simpler and better for you and taste!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ehh, recipes on a kindle are probably like internet recipes, which I have to put my computer away from the kitchen and keep walking to it to read what to do next, unlike my cookbook with battle-scar stains (random batter splashed on random pages) an onion skin stuck in a random page, etc...lol ITs kinda funny that you can tell which cookbooks I use by how icky they are with all the crap spilled on them!!

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Since I love art, this book was for me! It had sketches/drawings of cotton fields, etc., and of course the recipes are fantastic, all 1,156 of them. All triple tested from Lousisiana's legendary kitchens. Has sold over 550,000 copies and still going!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Flynn, I never tried that one. Monroe, LA is way up north in yankee territory...lol. If you like food books, try Gumbo Tales by Sara Roahen....very interesting book about the myriad of cuisines found in New Orleans (but bummer...no recipes).


----------

